# books for new job at medical research facility



## perfcthair4ever (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello and greetings,
My name is Sam a state certified master plumber in Florida. I just accepted a job that requires me to learn about all sorts of systems in a medical bio-research facility. I have never seen or touched these systems before so I was hoping the super pro's here could suggest some books for my research.

The facility utilizes chilled water systems for cooling, Multiple boilers for a hallway size autoclave and hot water in general, heat fused polypropylene piping, medical gas lines including anesthetic and a variety of other gases, nitrogen, oxygen and vac I believe? I haven't yet been given all the details but as soon as I know more I will post. The facility is brand new and opens the 16th, my job will be to monitor and maintain the plumbing systems. I am just a residential service plumber of ten years with 1&1/2 years college education in biology, physiology, etc. I have done SOME commercial service and repiping, but never have I maintained systems of these types and sizes. I can read VERY fast and have a high reading comprehension so a stack of books is my best ally, no?

Please do not rip me a new one for my ignorance. I plan on studying night and day to fully understand these systems enough to service and trouble shoot them. Any books or materials recommended is greatly appreciated. 
Thanks again,
Sam 
(a humble plumber)

and yes I have nfpa 99 health care facilities, gas and plumbing code, math for plumbers and pipe fitters and other books required for state certification.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Facility Piping Systems Handbook by Michael Frankel

Piping Design Handbook by John J. McKetta Jr


----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

Honeywell engineering manual of automatic controls for commercial buildings.
great book. covers alot of areas basic to in depth and also alot on pnuematic's which alot of hospitals have


----------

